# Lice,mites help.



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi ppl,
 Hope the seasons going well for all. I wanted to ask some Q's about lice and mites. My small flock has pigeon lice  I've read here that 'Ivermectin' is good for getting rid of lice,mites,etc. I have a friend who uses 'Ivermectin' on her dogs for 'ear mites' once in a while. Would this medicine be suitable for the pigeons? Could you please suggest some 'home remedies' for lice,mites,pigeon flies?... I say 'home remedies' because I don't have easy access to most of the medicines found in the West. From the forum, I've learned to put a bit of salt and vinegar in the bath water. I give them weekly individual baths, with a drop of shampoo  keeps them looking soft. Would love to learn some 'bathing tips' also. The pigeon lice,mite problem is bad, I see them picking and stomping around uncomfortably. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance, peace,
YaSin


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have access to ANY flea powder? Someone might tell me I'm wrong but I have used Cat powder before with success. Birds are still alive 2 years later also.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I dip my birds in the spring and it lasts for three months also sometimes I spray them with a spray in a can but most people use powders that work and I think other people will come on your thread and tell you what kind they use. I would not use cat powder on the pigeons although the person said his pigeons are fine but I believe the % 's would be wrong and made be dangerous---just don't know....someone will be along with good advice ...c.hert


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

I use Sevin Dust. It is an insecticide for plants. Any garden store should carry it.

Using a gloved hand, I flip the birds over in my lap and sprinkle a small amount on their underside, underside of the wings and vent. Be careful not to get it in their eyes or face. I fluff up the feathers a bit and then release the bird in the loft. The birds will distribute whatever doesn't stick to them around the loft as they fly around throughout the day. I offer them a bath the following day with their usual bath salts. 
It works great - instantly kills off every external parasite I've encountered, and I have never had a problem with any ill effects to their health.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Permethrin dust or spray, last year I used the spray, it seened to be a lot simpler to apply. Also when i give them baths I add 20 mule team borax to the water. Plus the wormer I use, moxidectin (quest gel) will kill blood borne parisites.

Walter <><


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Covenant Loft said:


> Permethrin dust or spray, last year I used the spray, it seened to be a lot simpler to apply. Also when i give them baths I add 20 mule team borax to the water. Plus the wormer I use, moxidectin (quest gel) will kill blood borne parisites.
> 
> Walter <><


Do you take the birds out of the loft before spraying?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes I do, when the pigeon flies are out I will also dust the birds perches (box perches).

Walter <><


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Clean the loft as best as you can pigeon flies live in the poo, take the birds out and soak the loft with permethrin. Give the birds a bath with borax or some thing similar. Mites and lice breath through there body the soap coats the body of the bug and they can't breath. If it is that bad you might even want to spray the poo befor you haul it out so they wont come back.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi ppl,
> Hope the seasons going well for all. I wanted to ask some Q's about lice and mites. My small flock has pigeon lice  I've read here that 'Ivermectin' is good for getting rid of lice,mites,etc. I have a friend who uses 'Ivermectin' on her dogs for 'ear mites' once in a while. Would this medicine be suitable for the pigeons? Could you please suggest some 'home remedies' for lice,mites,pigeon flies?... I say 'home remedies' because I don't have easy access to most of the medicines found in the West. From the forum, I've learned to put a bit of salt and vinegar in the bath water. I give them weekly individual baths, with a drop of shampoo  keeps them looking soft. Would love to learn some 'bathing tips' also. The pigeon lice,mite problem is bad, I see them picking and stomping around uncomfortably. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance, peace,
> YaSin


Daily bath is advised, its too hot these days. If you dont mind a little spoilage of the color, you can dip their body in water mixed with turmeric powder, two tsp in a mug of water. Will keep the lice on check until you can get a chemical product to use


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

A product by Fanham we get here in Canada from T. S. C. Called Bronco for horse flies ( in a pump spray can ) I spray roosts ,nest bxes , floor & birds under wings & tails no stains used 4, 2 yearsnow no problem works well.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Would it be suitable to use cypermethrin? It is a pyrethroid that is available for sure because it's used to treat dogs with scabies. It's not supposed to hurt hot blooded animals.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Permethrin powders work well, from grain stores, or the sevin dust, from a hardware store. I would rather not use something for a dog or cat as it could be too strong.


----------



## pigman (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Covenant Loft how do you mix up the quest gel


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

if is hot enugh in your country add 15 ml of apple cider vinegar in 1 litre of water and let the birds get shower in it


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I spray the birds with permethrin spray for birds (from the pet store) if I see anything ON them, and use seven dust in the loft, sprinkle it in the corners, cracks and crevices


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I spray the birds with permethrin spray for birds (from the pet store) if I see anything ON them, and use seven dust in the loft, sprinkle it in the corners, cracks and crevices


I use the dust on the birds, or sometimes the spray. And I use it in the nest boxes when I change out the bedding. I bought Scatt, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

pigman said:


> Hi Covenant Loft how do you mix up the quest gel


These are the instructions that was given to me, so this is what I do.

Quest Gel Directions
>
> Get a clear plastic pop bottle or water bottle about the same size as
> pop bottle. Put about 2 inches of luke warm water (not hot, about
> body temp.) in the bottle. On the oral syringe of Quest Gel horse
> wormer are 50 lb. markings on the plunger. They are the black marks.
> Set the sure dial ring on the 200 lb. setting. Take the cap off the
> nozzle and push the plunger in until it comes in contact with the
> syringe barrel. Put the bottle cap on the pop bottle and shake until
> dissolved. It takes quite a bit to dissolve it, but it will dissolve.
> When it is completely dissolved, pour the entire contents into a one
> gallon milk or water jug. Fill the jug completely full with water.
> This is the correct dosage. Using the jug of treated water, put
> enough treated water in your water jugs to last 24 hrs. Repeat the
> process as needed. Make sure the gallon jug is a true gallon, not one
> that gives an extra 8 oz of free water.
>
> Tip: The box reads that there is enough to worm an 1150 lb. horse.
> There is really enough to treat 1200 lbs. If you'll notice, when you
> take the cap off the nozzle, there is gel all the way out to the end
> and ready to come out immediately. When you eventually use all the
> gel in the syringe, you'll be at the 1150 lb. mark. However, the
> nozzle is still full. I pull the plunger all the way out of the
> barrel and put luke warm water in the barrel, about half full. I then
> put the plunger back in and force the remaining gel out to complete
> the last 200 lb. measurement.
>
> This is given to thirsty birds for one day but can be used two days if you
want

Walter <><


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

THANKS for all the great and informative replies ppl. Learnt alot. 
Jay3 : So 'Ivermactin' that is used for 'ear mites' on dogs is no good?...'just 1 drop between wings..'?..not feasible?..
Bella : Thanks for telling me 'Sevin dust' is an agricultural product,do you think other 'pesticides' for crops would work?
Sreesh : yup, WAY to hot here now man! Forgot about tumeric,thanks for reminding me, but don't want them that color.
Thanks again to everyone that replied.  Peace, YaSin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about the ivermectin that they use for dogs ear mites. Don't know how strong it is. Call a vet and ask them maybe?


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

YaSin11 said:


> THANKS for all the great and informative replies ppl. Learnt alot.
> Jay3 : So 'Ivermactin' that is used for 'ear mites' on dogs is no good?...'just 1 drop between wings..'?..not feasible?..
> Bella : Thanks for telling me 'Sevin dust' is an agricultural product,do you think other 'pesticides' for crops would work?
> Sreesh : yup, WAY to hot here now man! Forgot about tumeric,thanks for reminding me, but don't want them that color.
> Thanks again to everyone that replied.  Peace, YaSin.


I wouldn't experiment with any other pesticides to find out if they are safe - they are all meant to poison. A little bit too much or the wrong product - and you will kill your birds. I have no qualms about the Sevin Dust because I have used it for years on our chickens to control poultry mites, we used it on our horses to control lice, and now more recently the pigeons, and I've never had a single instance of poisoning.

I know your question on spot on's is directed to Jay - but I must say this - I won't use them on any of my animals.

Several years ago I had a female cat with two older kittens. I had always used spot on treatments without any trouble. But this particular time, with the cats having a "family unit" so to speak - they reacted by grooming the product off of one another while I was not around. It was a nightmare as I arrived home to all three cats in seizures. All phone calls to veterinarians gave me little hope - I was told if the cats were already seizing pumping their stomachs would do no good, and they would most likely die, there was nothing they could do for me that I wasn't already doing. 


The seizures went on for about 12 hours...all I could do was hold them down (they were seizing so hard they would have injured themselves if allowed to). All three cats pulled through and made a full recovery eventually, but days afterward neurological symptoms persisted, eyes that wouldn't dilate, and loss of motor control in their limbs, one would pan her head from side to side repeatedly for hours at a time.

I got very lucky, many have not been.

These spot on products are being revamped right now - pushing for them to make more dosages - instead of the very basic small-medium-large packages they have always made.

But as in my case - even the correct dosage can poison your pet if ingested, particularly at risk if you have multiple animals in one house hold that may engage in mutual grooming of one another.

Now in a loft situation - even if you manage to not overdose them, they are going to preen one another - and they most certainly will not survive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow Bella. That must have been horrible. I'm certainly relieved that they all survived. What a nightmare that must have been. I always give the ivermectin internally, but I do have Scatt, which is given on the back of the neck, or on the thigh. I haven't used that yet. Now I wonder if I will. However, if the ivermectin can be given orally, then I would think that particular strength would be safe to use on the back of the neck. If they can take it orally, then preening shouldn't be a problem. Not so sure about the other strengths though. Thanks for sharing that. I have seen animals react badly to different things like that, that were supposedly safe for them. Some animals are just more sensitive. Doesn't make sense to use something that isn't for that purpose when something that is can be gotten easily enough.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

A capful of permectin in the bath water is quite sufficient to keep them rid of pests if done monthly. A small jug of it lasts for a very long time.


----------

